# How to remove Wiper Marks, Swirls and Scratches out of Glass with 3D Glass Polish



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to remove Wiper Marks, Swirls and Scratches out of Glass with 3D Glass Polish*

*3D Glass Polish*










*Sub-Surface Glass Polishing*

There are two types of glass polishing,

*Topical Glass Polishing*
You saw pictures of the class doing this during the Extreme Prep Wash session on Friday morning and also during the class on Friday. Topical glass polishing removes road film, water spots, drizzle stains and other contamination off the SURFACE of the glass.

*Sub-Surface Glass Polishing*
This type of glass polishing removes shallow wiper marks, swirls and scratches that are IN the glass. For this the glass will be using a brand new product in the 3D line-up, 3D Glass Polish.

*Glass Polishing Training Car - Classic 1973 MGB GT*

It's common for older cars like this classic MGB to have wiper marks, swirls and scratches in the glass.

*You can't see them in the below picture but allow me to move in for a closer view.*










*See them? These are wiper marks or wiper scratches.*



















*Driver's Side*
There's actually as deeper wiper mark where it looks like the wipe blade came off the wiper arm and the METAL attachment for the blade dragged across the glass. The below picture is for context.










*In the below picture I've zoomed in a little and now you can see the deeper, wiper scratch.*










*Here's a close-up shot.*










*NEW! - 3D Glass Polish*
Here's our new cerium oxide based glass polish. This glass polish works faster and better than other options on the market. Glass polishing is a slow process because glass is HARD and thus abrades and levels slowly during the polishing process










*Step-by-Step How to remove Wiper Marks, Swirls and Scratches out of Glass with 3D Glass Polish*

Always work on a cool, clean surface in the shade.

Shake product well before and during use. Clean Glass First: It's important the surface of the glass is clean before machine polishing. An *interface pad* is recommended between the backing plate and the rayon glass polishing pad.

*Step 1: *Apply a circle of product directly onto the center portion of the face of a rayon glass buffing pad

*Step 2: * Press the face of the pad against the glass for the section or window to be polished. Turn the polisher on using a slow speed setting and spread the product over the window or section of the window or windshield to be buffed.

*Step 3: *After spreading product over surface, bring tool speed up to a medium to high-speed setting and begin moving the polisher over the glass using a crosshatch pattern, overlapping your passes by 50%. A mist of water while buffing helps the polishing action.

*Rotary Polishers*
For rotary polishers, the 1500 to 2500 rpm range works well.

*Orbital Polishers*
For orbital polishers the high-speed setting works well.

Apply medium pressure to the head of the polisher and buff a few minutes at a time. Add a mist of water as you're buffing to aid in the polishing process.

As the product dissipates - stop buffing, wipe off the residue and inspect. If wiper marks or shallow defects still remain, clean your buffing pad, add fresh product, and repeat the buffing process. Repeat this process until you are satisfied with the results.

*Strong Recommendation - Cover exterior of vehicle to avoid splatter over adjacent body panels*
Note how we've covered the entire car except the windshield with a 1mil plastic drop cloth. Glass polishing is mess so I teach (and practice), covering up the rest of the car so after the glass polishing, (when you're tired), you don't have to come back and detail the car.










*High Speed Rotary Polisher*
You can use any rotary or any orbital but defects are removed best at higher speeds using a rotary polisher.










*Chemical/Mechanical Process*
Polishing glass to remove defect that are IN the glass using Cerium Oxide is a chemical/mechanical process. Scientist don't understand exactly how Cerium Oxide, (which is creamy to the feel, not gritty), works to abrade glass but they do know that a part of the process is the addition of water to the process working with a spinning Rayon Glass Polishing pad. Somehow the water interacts with the glass at the MOLECULAR LEVEL enabling and assisting the Cerium Oxide to move the glass.

Here you can see Josh misting some plain, ordinary tap water onto the glass as I run the rotary over the glass.










*Hands-on Training - Sub-Surface Glass Polishing*
After demonstrating the correct technique to use a FLEX Rotary Polisher to work the 3D Glass Polish over the glass, the class takes turns cycling through to get real-world, hands-on time polishing glass.

Here's where I left off, I didn't remove much of the wiper marks because it takes TIME and this is something the class needs to experience. My job is to show the technique and explain what's happening and why it's happening at the surface level of the glass.










See? My few minutes of polishing had little effect. *Glass polishing takes time*.










*James is first to try his hand at machine polishing glass....*










And after about 20 minutes of solid machine polishing - you can see he's getting somewhere! Our polish is the best I've ever used and also the easiest to wipe off with no staining. The key to remember is glass polishing takes time and it's messy.










Next up Manny and Kyle take turns. Look at the splatter on the glass and also on the plastic drop cloth covering up the car. Without the drop cloth we would have a huge mess to clean up.










*Technique Tip*
To cover and protect the wiper blades and wiper arms, (so you don't have to go over them with a toothbrush later to remove all the splatter dots), I simply cover them with socks.



















See the splatter all over not just the glass but on the plastic on the hood. If the plastic wasn't in place you would have to wipe down or wash the entire car.










*BOOM!*
Dang near 99.9% of the wiper marks, swirls and scratches have been removed.



















*Safety Concern*
Wiper marks, swirls and scratches in the windshield create haze while driving when the sun is low in the sky, (early morning late afternoon). so machine polishing to remove these defects makes for safe driving.

*What about replacing the glass?*

Great question. On a modern car this is simple and cost effective. On classics, the problem with removing the glass is you'll tend to uncover rust in the surrounding metal. This turns a simple windshield replacement into a 3-year, body-off-frame, rotisserie restoration project that some people would simply prefer not to get into. So glass polishing is a great option for classic cars or cars where replacement glass is not available.

*Nice work everyone I know the owner will love seeing CLEARLY through the windshield.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

_Coming soon!_

3D Glass Polish is going into production, to find out when it's available, sign-up for the 3D Newsletter or subscribe and follow us on social media

To subscribe to the 3D Newsletter - go to the 3DProducts.com website and when the pop-up ad for the newsletter appears - sign-up.

*3DProducts.com

3D Social Media Links

3D Instagram Page

3D YouTube Channel

3D Facebook Page

3D Facebook Group - Detailing Society

Mike Phillips Social Media Links

Facebook - MikePhillips3D

Instagram - MikePhillips3D*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

Besides all the other important topics we're going to cover at the upcoming detail training day at KDS Keltec I will be bringing this new glass polish with me from the U.S.A. for those attending the class to test out.

*Mike Phillips & Kelly Harris Training Day - £150.00*



Hope to see you there!


----------

